# Lit Cigar Photography



## Clipdat (Oct 29, 2008)

Not sure if this is the correct forum for this, so I apologize in advance if it isn't.

This might be off topic, but I'm wondering if anyone has any photographs like the one below that they would like to share. I'm not quite sure exactly what it is about a woman smoking a cigar, but I figured a few of you on the forum might feel the same way. :tu

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3082/2602061685_c74e4fc8f6_b.jpg


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

That my friend is a cool photo. :tu


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

You're asking for it...


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Mom?


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

This is in the DR


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

mrreindeer said:


> Mom?


:r :r


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> Mom?





ucla695 said:


> :r :r


Sorry, I actually got confused.....

Dad??


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> Mom?


 You are one sick bastage, I mean reindeer!


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Clipdat said:


> Not sure if this is the correct forum for this, so I apologize in advance if it isn't.
> 
> This might be off topic, but I'm wondering if anyone has any photographs like the one below that they would like to share. I'm not quite sure exactly what it is about a woman smoking a cigar, but I figured a few of you on the forum might feel the same way. :tu
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3082/2602061685_c74e4fc8f6_b.jpg


looks great :tu


----------



## Noxus (Nov 10, 2008)

Here ya go, hope I did this right

http://bp2.blogger.com/_qaN7qXGTtXY...tBFZsJc/s1600-h/beautiful_girl_with_cigar.jpg


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Clipdat said:


> Not sure if this is the correct forum for this, so I apologize in advance if it isn't.
> 
> This might be off topic, but I'm wondering if anyone has any photographs like the one below that they would like to share. I'm not quite sure exactly what it is about a woman smoking a cigar, but I figured a few of you on the forum might feel the same way. :tu
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3082/2602061685_c74e4fc8f6_b.jpg


Cool thread. Great picture, too. Welcome to the Jungle!!



DonnieW said:


> You're asking for it...


That's just so....wrong...
...and, yet...strangely....arousing somehow.

:r


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> That's just so....wrong...
> ...and, yet...strangely....arousing somehow.
> 
> :r


I'll tell Dad.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> I'll tell Dad.


Bro...that _is_ Dad!!


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Noxus said:


> Here ya go, hope I did this right
> 
> http://bp2.blogger.com/_qaN7qXGTtXY...tBFZsJc/s1600-h/beautiful_girl_with_cigar.jpg


I know the guy who shot that photo.


----------



## Noxus (Nov 10, 2008)

DonnieW said:


> I know the guy who shot that photo.


That's a lucky guy.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

DonnieW said:


> You're asking for it...


Damn it every time I see this photo I just want to throw up!

And I must of seen it posted like 50x!
:r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I think that's my avatar at Cigar Live.. makes me laugh.


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

Some of you guys are just sick, sick, sick...............:hn


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

Noxus said:


> Here ya go, hope I did this right
> 
> http://bp2.blogger.com/_qaN7qXGTtXY...tBFZsJc/s1600-h/beautiful_girl_with_cigar.jpg


This one isn't smoking, she's holding.


----------



## SuperDave (Sep 7, 2007)

here's a few from Cigar Review:

http://www.cigar-review.com/index.php?id=55&option=com_content&task=view


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

That's the toilet paper lady in Old Havana Cuba , she sits outside a public washroom and sells toilet paper squares , she also charges for you to take her picture !!


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

DonnieW said:


> You're asking for it...


I actually had the privilege of meeting and snapping a couple of pics of this SOTL. She is a celebrity in her own right although I did not ask her for her name. You will usually find her hanging out near "La Bodega del Medio" in Old Havana. My wife snappped the pics and we gave her a few "peso convertible" coins. She then proceeded to throw the coins back at us and call us ugly names. I guess she was more expensive than that!


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

ZedR2 said:


> That's the toilet paper lady in Old Havana Cuba , she sits outside a public washroom and sells toilet paper squares , she also charges for you to take her picture !!


Thanks for the insight. I don't remember the toilet paper part but there's nobody else who looks like that!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

She looks like George Burns on crack! Im thinkin that isn't her first cigar either!



ZedR2 said:


> That's the toilet paper lady in Old Havana Cuba , she sits outside a public washroom and sells toilet paper squares , she also charges for you to take her picture !!


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Cigary said:


> She looks like George Burns on crack! Im thinkin that isn't her first cigar either!


Right on Cigary, right on...:tu


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

Damn. She looks like she might actually be part cigar.


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

is it just me or does the cigar smoke between the cigar and her mouth look like bullets in the movie the matrix,  when they slow down time


----------



## CHLuke (Sep 28, 2008)

ZedR2 said:


> That's the toilet paper lady in Old Havana Cuba , she sits outside a public washroom and sells toilet paper squares , she also charges for you to take her picture !!


Wow talk about carving a niche out for oneself!! I never knew who this was.


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

That old woman actually tries to charge people for taking her picture? lol, she should take it as a compliment given her appearance. :ss


----------

